# Wordpress 3.0.1,1 is not listed even after successfully updating my ports collection



## SpraySoap (Sep 18, 2010)

Folks,

In my FreeBSD 8.0 server, I have a weird situation, when I am trying to install the latest version of Wordpress blogging platform.

When I do a make search name="wordpress" under my /usr/ports folder, I receive a wordpress version 2.x. That's not a nice result, considering I successfully updated my ports collection, as the FreeBSD Ports website tells me, actually the latest version is 3.0.1,1.

I verified the above, by going to the following site:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=wordpress&stype=all

My ports collection has no issues. It is up-to-date, because:
I brought my ports collection to an up-to-date stage, using the following command, which resulted in a successful state:
`# csup -L 2 /root/ports-supfile`

(I do have a nicely configured /root/ports-supfile, that does not omit any sub-categories of ports. I always download the entire ports tree, which includes the "www" sub-category)

Any idea as to what I might be missing?

Cheers,

Alex Gardi


----------

